# Temperature a problem for goldfish and kois?



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

I know goldfish and kois like cold water. My temperature of the water is 79 degrees because it's summer and it's hot in my basement. I tried opening the window and at night sometimes the water cools down. But if it stays at 79 is that bad for the fish since they like cold water??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its not ideal. Goldfish survive in tropical tanks, but I think they are more susceptible to disease in warm water. Chillers are expensive. Try to find easy ways to get it a bit cooler, leave the light off, drop the water level so the filter makes a waterfall, stuff like that.


----------



## Lex90210 (May 10, 2011)

If I did a water change twice a week and put colder water, could the shock kill them?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

The shock causes stress, which can leave them vulnerable to disease.. Never add water that is more than 2 degrees different than the water they are swimming in.

If it gets so warm that they are at the surface gasping for air, take some ziplock baggies and fill them with ice and set them on top of the filters. It will help cool the water as it flows through.


----------

